# Fire Stick



## picklematrix (Jul 16, 2019)

What are peoples thoughts on this? 
I am thinking of purchasing one.


----------



## L.L.Lotte (Jul 16, 2019)

Amazon's smart devices are among the better ones on the market. But there are some caveats.

Compared to some of its competitors, the fire stick is limited to what apps it can support because it isn't a true Android TV device. Amazon modified Android TV to suit them, replacing Google Play Store with their own app store which doesn't have as much selection as Google's. Of course, all the major apps are available, so that may not be an issue for you.

While the hardware should be powerful enough, it isn't the best on the market, which is to be expected for such a small device. Nothing worse then sluggish performance when trying to navigate apps.

If budget isn't an issue, you would be better off getting a Nvidia Shield TV. The shield is the best android TV device on the market. Fact. But it will cost you more.


----------



## Dave (Jul 16, 2019)

When I read the title of this thread, I thought it would be a discussion about angry mobs with pitchforks and the difficulty of keeping dungeon torches alight


----------



## tegeus-Cromis (Jul 16, 2019)

Dave said:


> When I read the title of this thread, I thought it would be a discussion about angry mobs with pitchforks and the difficulty of keeping dungeon torches alight


That would be in the "old tech" thread.


----------

